# aging goat meat



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We have the opportunity to get a 1 year wether for free to butcher but I dont know much about it . My question is how long to age a full carcass?

Bassketcher


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think you need to age goat. I used to be a meat wrapper for a farm butcher and, although we didn't do many goats, it seems to me that the rule that applied to hogs also applied to goats and sheep (and game) and that was that it just needed to be cooled down completely, which meant that 24 hours in the "drip cooler" was adequate.

I believe (and I may be wrong) that the only meat that needs aging is beef.

Janis


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

We don't age ours, goat meat has very little fat, the longer it hangs to age the dryer it gets. We take ours to the butcher on thursday or friday and get it back on monday or tuesday.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

we butcher and gut one day and hang the carcass, the next day we cut the meat off the bone, grind and wrap for the freezer but put the packages in the frig. So lets say we butcher on Saturday, on Sunday we put the processed packages in the frig and on Monday I start transferring the packages to the freezer. May take one to two days to do that cause my freezer manual says not to put over 10% capacity in the freezer at once. We have small freezers.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

We NEVER age ANY meat! All aging is, is the start of the rotting process. 
We use the KKK method - Kill it, Klean it, Kook it.

The fancy places that advertise "Our steaks are aged to perfection" are the ones we avoid. I can find rotten meat on the road, I don't need it in a restraunt.....


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Scrounger said:


> We NEVER age ANY meat! All aging is, is the start of the rotting process.
> We use the KKK method - Kill it, Klean it, Kook it.
> 
> The fancy places that advertise "Our steaks are aged to perfection" are the ones we avoid. I can find rotten meat on the road, I don't need it in a restraunt.....


Ditto!!!
We dont 'age' anything either and I agree 100% with this post! :rock:


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends on the meat... i don't think I'd ever age hamburger, but I can't think of anthing that could be a nicely aged, well cooked Prime Rib steak. Ageing can give it a tenderness that no amount of cooking can compare to.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

No need to Age Goat meat. The only meat that needs to be aged they say is beef!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I must disagree. We age goat meat for a week. I'm interested in making tender roasts. Roasts with meat so soft it falls of the fork. This can only be done by dry aging. This is not the start of the decomposition.This is enzymes naturally present in meat working to make it tender. Just like there are yeasts naturally present on grapes to help make it turn to wine, milk to clabber, grain to dough ect. 
It doesn't rot, or smell bad or anything and it does improve the quality of the meat.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Goats are a member of the deer family. How long do you hang your deer? We age our goat meat in the frig for @4 days, then in the freezer.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

The tenderness for us comes from the cooking process. Ours are killed cooled wrapped & frozen. Beef is different. 
Beef you can marinate outside the fridge for part of a day. Even chicken...I like to get it to room temp before cooking. But Chevon MUST be marinated in the fridge. It has a very short life outside.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I hang my deer long enough to get it in to the processor the next day & our goat meat is not aged either & I think it is very tender. I believe also that it is in the way it's cooked.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

[email protected] LaudoDeumFa said:


> I must disagree. We age goat meat for a week. I'm interested in making tender roasts. Roasts with meat so soft it falls of the fork. This can only be done by dry aging. This is not the start of the decomposition.This is enzymes naturally present in meat working to make it tender. Just like there are yeasts naturally present on grapes to help make it turn to wine, milk to clabber, grain to dough ect.
> It doesn't rot, or smell bad or anything and it does improve the quality of the meat.


The enzymes you refer to ARE the start of decomposition. I've never had a goat (or deer....) roast that WASN'T tender and never have aged them.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

No aging here. It goes from chewing its cud, to in the freezer in less than one hour.


----------

